# Sundown 2009-01-18



## WoodCore (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll be up at Sundown on Sunday bright and early (6:30am) for the CYSL race. Regardless, is anyone going to be up on the hill Sunday?  Perhaps a few turns and a beer or two in the afternoon?

WoodCore


----------



## powhunter (Jan 16, 2009)

*sundown sunday 1-18*

Pow day????

Keeping an eye on this Im planning on being there during optimal conditions

steveo


----------



## Madroch (Jan 16, 2009)

Watching the weather, will be in if there's fresh...


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

I can probably swing a later afternoon/evening thing based on the weather.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 16, 2009)

I will be there at some point on Sunday


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2009)

Gonna try to be there at some point.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2009)

As previously posted http://forums.alpinezone.com/46845-sundown-2009-01-18-a.html I'll be there early on Sunday for the race but will hang around for a couple runs in the bumps in the afternoon as long as my back holds out! Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> As previously posted http://forums.alpinezone.com/46845-sundown-2009-01-18-a.html I'll be there early on Sunday for the race but will hang around for a couple runs in the bumps in the afternoon as long as my back holds out! Hope to see you guys out there.



Threads merged. How long are you planning on being there?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 16, 2009)

The race should end around 1:30 and I'll probably, depending on my back, hang out and ski for an hour or two, then retire to the bar for a beer or three. 

Rueler might even make a cameo!


----------



## Greg (Jan 16, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> The race should end around 1:30 and I'll probably, depending on my back, hang out and ski for an hour or two, then retire to the bar for a beer or three.
> 
> Rueler might even make a cameo!



Probably won't get there til late afternoon/evening. Sorry I'll miss you. Scott's a good man. Sucks...


----------



## downhill04 (Jan 17, 2009)

I should be there for the night session. I have a bunch ot things going on during the day but should be able to get out around 7.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 17, 2009)

Ill be there at 11....


steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 17, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Ill be there at 11....
> 
> 
> steveo



I will be there sometime in the morning and skiing into the afternoon. I am sure I will run into you Steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 18, 2009)

I am leaving soon. Should be on the hill by 9:00ish. I have been told there is also a good chance we can get the kicker open today for some more practice.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I should be there for the night session. I have a bunch ot things going on during the day but should be able to get out around 7.



I'm in for the night session too. Jealous of the day crew getting some powder. It'll all be skied out by tonight.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 18, 2009)

just waiting for a few more inches to fall!!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm hoping to get out for an afternoon into evening session..


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like I'll only be getting the evening session, at best...


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 18, 2009)

Just got back from SD. Skied from about 10:00am to 3:00. Did the bumps top to bottom every run. They started off really sweet but by 11:00 they were trashed. All the lines on Temptor are in bad shape. 100's of little kid ski racers did a number snow plowing down them all morning. I hooked up with Powhunter for a while and he had the same opinion. The bump comp should be intresting.

Maybe you guys can ski them back into shape tonight.


----------



## severine (Jan 18, 2009)

Temps are supposed to warm up this week; maybe that will help? I saw 37* for Friday last time I saw the weather.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you will have some fresh snow there tonight too, started here about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2009)

severine said:


> Temps are supposed to warm up this week; maybe that will help? I saw 37* for Friday last time I saw the weather.



God I hope not. We haven't been above freezing in a while. Sure, there's hard pack here and there, but very little ice. For bumps, it's better to either stay cold or warm up to 50 degrees. I don't see any high much above freezing all week. They're going to be making snow. Temptor will be fine for the comp.


----------

